# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  plugin/product suggestion WoWHead item tooltips and img resizer

## MysterioussouL

Hello
i want to give a little suggestion that mmowned should use *two* useful products 

*1)* *World of Warcraft Wowhead Item tooltips for vBulletin

World of Warcraft Wowhead Item tooltips for vBulletin - vBulletin.org Forum

so if we type Warglaive of Azzinoth with bbcode [item] [/item] it will show the stats of the weapon from wowhead directly without clicking 
**(read more info at vbulletin thread)*
* 
2) The Image Resizer. Powered with Lytebox / Highslide / Lightview / and many more! - vBulletin.org Forum

too much useful product for resizing the images* *(read more info at vbulletin thread)*
*


~MysterioussouL

*

----------


## Dragonshadow

Most wow forums have the wowhead tooltip mod.
And we don't need the image resizer. I -hate- forums that resize my damn images.

----------


## EcHoEs

The tooltip thing has been suggested before, but has been turned down. Extra bandwidth and stress on server, and it is pretty much useless. If you want to know stats of item, you can just go on WoWhead and search for it.

And for image resizer, I hate forums that resize the images, as does Ds >: (

----------


## Dragonshadow

> The tooltip thing has been suggested before, but has been turned down. Extra bandwidth and stress on server, and it is pretty much useless. If you want to know stats of item, you can just go on WoWhead and search for it.
> 
> And for image resizer, I hate forums that resize the images, as does Ds >: (


escuse meh, wat do u mean extra lode?

Its pulling the info from WoWHead's servers. how will that put extra load on the mmowned servers?

----------


## Aes

i think the item links is a good idea, but should only be workable in exploits/guides/ect. places that need it.

----------


## maclone

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/sugges...-tooltips.html

----------

